
Show HN: Parcel, a simple resource bundler for Golang - svett
https://github.com/phogolabs/parcel
======
anonfunction
The project looks nice and easy to use but I wonder if it might be confused
with the javascript bundler named Parcel.

[https://github.com/parcel-bundler/parcel](https://github.com/parcel-
bundler/parcel)

~~~
lintroller
This was my immediate thought as well. Impossible to ignore a project with >
20k stars with the same name.

------
stevekemp
There are quiet a few of these applications. I wrote my own when I saw that
go-bindata (which I'd previously been using) was abandoned.

For comparison purposes:

[https://github.com/skx/implant](https://github.com/skx/implant)

My code is smaller, but it doesn't contain the filesystem-walker, etc.

------
svett
Thank you for the feedback. I just renamed the package to parcello. It's
pretty much influenced by all those that you have mentioned.

I have some hard times to make COFF works. Have you tried to compile syso
files within your go binaries for Darwin?

------
nikolay
It got renamed to Parcello:
[https://github.com/phogolabs/parcello](https://github.com/phogolabs/parcello)

------
jmhobbs
Nice! Packr is pretty good too, what I currently use.

[https://github.com/gobuffalo/packr](https://github.com/gobuffalo/packr)

------
codegladiator
I have used go.rice before. This looks similar.

------
fiatjaf
I like this.

